# fängige no-name Gummifische



## weberei (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich bin Angelanfänger und habe mir mit dem Rhein sicher nicht das beste Gewässer zum Start ausgesucht. Ich angel in Düsseldorf und Neuss auf Zander.
Zum Anfang möchte ich mir jetzt gerne günstige Gummifische zulegen, da ja bekanntlich im Rhein gerne mal der eine oder andere Köder am Tag in der Steinpackung oder so hängen bleibt. Bevor ich die Angelstellen noch nicht kenne, möchte ich nicht unbedingt mein ganzes Taschengeld im Fluss lassen. 

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eure besten no-name Gufis empfehlen. Oder nicht zwingend no-name, aber günstig.
Größe denke ich so 7-12cm
Am Besten wären so große Packungen, 10, 20 oder sogar 25 Stück.

Wenn ich später mal den Gewässergrund kenne, werde ich mir Kopytos, Shaker und wie sie heißen zulegen, zu Beginn aber dann doch lieber GuFis, wo der Verlust nicht direkt so teuer ist (wenngleich Gummis ja so oder so eher günstigste Köder sind)...

Ich danke euch schonmal!

weberei


----------



## Anglerjugend (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Hi, ich kann dir nicht direkt helfen aber eine Seite ans Herz legen und zwar die hier!
Habe dort schon bestellt sie liefern schnell und die Preise sind auch genial.
Und die Auswahl ist auch mehr als ausreichend.
Klick dich mal durch ich glaube du wirst etwas finden was dir weiter hilft! 

Ich hoffe mein Tip hilft dir |rolleyes

Gruß und viel Spaß beim lernen #h


----------



## weberei (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Hallo,

danke dir für die Hilfe, ist aber leider nix bei, was ich suche 

ich meine so Gummifische, die bei 7-12 cm unter 30 cent das Stück kosten... Müssen nicht super schön seien, hauptsache den Fischen gefallen sie  

Es bieten sich natürlich Großpackungen an, da ist der Einzelpreis meist geringer.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine #t

#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



weberei schrieb:


> ich meine so Gummifische, die bei 7-12 cm unter 30 cent das Stück kosten#h


 

30 Cent wird eng.
10 cm Cop Shad, die gibt es für 40 cent, allerdings laufen und fangen die super...


----------



## Besorger (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

germantackel.de


----------



## Moerser83 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



Besorger schrieb:


> germantackel.de


 
Adresse ist nicht ganz richtig...

http://www.germantackle.de/index.php?XTCsid=9007d52b16eb4cbc7e5966b030013b81


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

schau dich mal bei askari um...da gibt es günstige gummifische für wenig geld...


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Adresse ist nicht ganz richtig...
> 
> http://www.germantackle.de/index.php?XTCsid=9007d52b16eb4cbc7e5966b030013b81



Da Du aus Wuppertal kommst, würde ich dort auf jedenfall mal auf dem Weg nach Düsseldorf vorbeifahren.

Wie kommt man den als 17 jähriger nach Düsseldorf/Neuss zum Rhein? Falls mit der Bahn, der Shop ist nur wenige Minuten zufuß vom S-Bahnhof in Erkrath Hochdahl entfernt.


----------



## austinpowers (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/p...20_Gummifisch--Shad-Sortiment-100-Stueck.html

das Sortiment hab ich mir auch mal zugelegt, ist für den Preis nicht schlecht und da jeder GuFi 5 bis 10 mal vorhanden ist, ist der Verlust zu verkraften. Da sind von "größeren" GuFis bis kleinen Barschködern alles dabei. Also da kannst du wenig falsch machen.
Und ich würd dir auch noch empfehlen, dir nicht gleich 100 Gufis zuzulegen, sondern lieber mal nen Rahmen von ca. 50 € zu schaffen und teilweise online, aber doch lieber im Angelladen nach Ködern suchst, da man einfach die Unterschiede zwischen den Ködern besser sieht, wie z.b. die Stellung der Tauchschaufel, die Härte der Gummimischung und was du da für Jigköpfe draufmachen solltest.
Und als Tipp von mir, leg dir auch ein paar Twister zu. Aus zwei Gründen: 1. Meistens billiger als Gummifische und 2. nicht weniger fängig. 
Über Farben oder sonstiges kann man ewig diskutieren, aber für Zander gehen bei mir persönlich schwarze und Gold-glitzer-farbene Köder


----------



## aqauwatch (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

du musst dir halt auch im klaren sein, das einie köder richtig gut fangen und dann halt etwas mehr als 20cent kosten. 
ab 100stück bekommst hier die 4" kopytos für 50cent das stück.

www.raubfischjagd.de


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Wirklich gut sind z.B. die Cop-Shads von 

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/index.php?cat=c99_Shad-acute-s.html

Viele von den ganz billigen Gufis taugen wenig, meist schwankt die Qualität stark. So ein Cop-Shad ist auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert!


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Hallo,

ich danke euch für eure Tipps! Die Cop Shads scheinen ja schonmal sehr empfehlenswert zu sein. Ich denke da werde ich mir wahrscheinlich dann mal welche von zulegen.

Die GuFis bei Askari entsprechen genau meinen Vorstellungen:
Schaufelschwanzfisch

20 Stück für ca. 3€ |bigeyes

Aber bei Askari zu bestellen, da scheue ich mich etwas vor :c
Naja, dann werde ich wohl bald mal auf dem Weg zum Rhein (@u-see fischer: ich lasse mich von meinen Eltern fahren, die dann am Rhein spazieren gehen, oder sich in die sonne legen oder so) mal da vorbei fahren, auf gleichem Weg könnte ich ja auch mal bei Germantackle vorbei schauen... So kann ich die Ware auch direkt mal begutachten, ob die Qualität akzeptabel erscheint.

Danke für eure Hilfe!
weberei#h

PS: kennt sonst jemand die Mann's (Kipper) Shads? Die gibt es bei Germantackle in 9cm für 70Cent für 5 Stück, also 14Cent das Stück |bigeyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Sind OKE aber nichts für den Rhein


----------



## Anglerjugend (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Sind OKE aber nichts für den Rhein


 
Warum?


----------



## zanderzone (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Guck nicht auf ein paar cent, denn minderwertige Shads kannste echt vergessen! Der Lauf ist meistens grausam und da die Fänge ausbleiben wirst Du Dir bessere kaufen!
Mein Slogan: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!!
Der Cop Shad soll echt ein guter Gummi sein!!!
Ich würde nicht zögern und mir mal ein paar davon bestellen!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Warum?



Zu große Angriffsfläche, brauchst zu viel Blei um den gescheit zu führen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



aqauwatch schrieb:


> du musst dir halt auch im klaren sein, das einie köder richtig gut fangen und dann halt etwas mehr als 20cent kosten.
> ab 100stück bekommst hier die 4" kopytos für 50cent das stück.
> 
> www.raubfischjagd.de



Das Angebot konnte ich nicht finden. Bist du dir sicher das es ab 100 Stück die Kopytos nur 50 cent kosten?


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Okay, danke für eure weiteren Tipps!

Werde dann bald mal bei Askari und wie gesagt Germantackle vorbeischauen, wenn ich da nix finden sollte, bestelle ich die Cop Shads!


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Mal ne andere Frage: 

was wäre die passende Jigkopf-Größe bei den 10cm GuFis? Geht 3/0 (ggf. mit Angstdrilling) oder doch lieber 4/0?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



weberei schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> 
> was wäre die passende Jigkopf-Größe bei den 10cm GuFis? Geht 3/0 (ggf. mit Angstdrilling) oder doch lieber 4/0?


 
Nimm lieber 4/0.
Dann sitzt der Haken direkt vorm Schwanz..


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Nimm lieber 4/0.
> Dann sitzt der Haken direkt vorm Schwanz..




Wie unterschiedlich das gesehen wird. Ich würde wohl ehr den 3/0er nehmen. Wenn der Haken mehr im Kopfbereich sitzt, habe ich besser gefangen. Fehlbisse mit zu langem Haken zeigten, dass die Zander enorm geziehlt auf den Kopf des Köder gehen. Das kann aber in der Strömung auch ganz anders sein.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wie unterschiedlich das gesehen wird. Ich würde wohl ehr den 3/0er nehmen. Wenn der Haken mehr im Kopfbereich sitzt, habe ich besser gefangen. Fehlbisse mit zu langem Haken zeigten, dass die Zander enorm geziehlt auf den Kopf des Köder gehen. Das kann aber in der Strömung auch ganz anders sein.


 
Sorry, das war nur meine Meinung.#h
Natürlich kannst Du auch 3/0 nehmen, dann sitzt der Haken mittig vom Körper..:m


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Vielleicht sollte man das einfach testen, was besser geht. Das dürfte die beste Variante sein. 

Hier läuft es besser, wenn der Haken dichter am Kopf ist. Selbst bei 13 cm Köder habe ich zum Teil noch 3/0er Haken ohne Angstdrilling dran.


----------



## Anglerjugend (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Zu große Angriffsfläche, brauchst zu viel Blei um den gescheit zu führen.


 
Gehen kopytos im Rhein oder sollte man No-Actionshads verwenden?


----------



## Apoo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Kopytos gehen im Rhein.


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Gehen gehen prinzipiell alle GuFis aber es ist die Frage wo man fischt. Strömungskante sind Low Action und No Action wesentlich besser. In der Buhne selbst sind wiederum die Action Shads von Vorteil.


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Hallo,

danke für eure Hinweise, ich werde dann wohl halbe halbe machen, Hälfte 3/0 und Hälfte 4/0...
Ich habe eben nochmal drüber nachgedacht und dabei festgestellt, dass ich so schnell erstmal nichtmehr nach Düsseldorf komme, da ich in nächster Zeit viel zu tun habe, Schule und sowas 

Tommi, du kannst dich also bald auf eine Bestellung von mir freuen  Ich denke für 20€ sollte erstmal ne ordentliche Menge bei rumkommen, so 20-30 Stück und passende Köpfe, oder?
Habe hier auch noch andere GuFis, dann komme ich erstmal gut aus.

Danke euch für eure Hilfe!
Wenn jetzt ihr mir jetzt noch sagen könnt, wie schwer die Köpfe sein sollten, bin ich 100% zufrieden :q Reichen 18 und 21 g? Wie gesagt im Rhein. Hauptsächlich in Buhnen, wie ich das so verstanden habe, sollen da die Zander stehen. Oder eben an der Strömungskante.

weberei


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



weberei schrieb:


> Tommi, du kannst dich also bald auf eine Bestellung von mir freuen


Warte noch 2-3 Tage, dann habe ich wieder mehr Farben da...:m


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

18 g bei no Action und Strömungskante, 15 g bei Action und Buhnenmitte, 21 g bei Action und Strömungskante


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Ok, dann werde ich am Wochenende oder so bestellen.

@ Denni_Lo:

Danke sehr!

Vielen Dank euch allen, ihr seid echt spitze!


----------



## aqauwatch (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

12cm gummifisch, am rhein an strömungskannten fische ich mitr 10gr und die haben weder zu viel angrifsfläche, noch meiden die fische den köder...
jenachdem wo du fischst, kannst die gummifische in der schwebe fischen und das lange an einem platz. so reizt du auch die räuber die gerade nicht aktiv jagen.


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Ok, danke noch für den Tipp!
10 gr Köpfe habe ich hier liegen, die brauche ich also nicht bestellen... Dann kann ich die zum Glück verwenden, dachte die wären nutzlos für den Rhein


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



aqauwatch schrieb:


> 12cm gummifisch, am rhein an strömungskannten fische ich mitr 10gr und die haben weder zu viel angrifsfläche, noch meiden die fische den köder...
> ....



Was ist? Welchen Rhein meinst Du damit? Ich will Dich sehen wie du mit 10 g an der Kante auch nur ansatzweise was zustande bringst bei 12 cm Action Shad. Das Teil wird so schnell abgetrieben so schnell kannst gar nicht sehen.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



			
				Anglerjugend schrieb:
			
		

> Gehen kopytos im Rhein oder sollte man No-Actionshads verwenden?



Was macht ein Gummifischangler, wenn der Schwanzteller abgebissen wurde? Er wirft den "No Action Shad" weg. :q


----------



## angelpfeife (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Was ist? Welchen Rhein meinst Du damit? Ich will Dich sehen wie du mit 10 g an der Kante auch nur ansatzweise was zustande bringst bei 12 cm Action Shad. Das Teil wird so schnell abgetrieben so schnell kannst gar nicht sehen.


|good: Bei uns am Rhein versuch ichs garnicht erst unter 17gr. Nur bei Niedrigwasser wenn zwischen den Buhnen sogut wie keine Strömung vorhanden ist, dann gehen auch 10-12gr Köpfe. In der Fahrrinne haste nichtmal mit nem 28gr ASP Spinner ne Chance|bigeyes


----------



## Nenad.Ignjatov (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



weberei schrieb:


> ...habe mir mit dem Rhein sicher nicht das beste Gewässer zum Start ausgesucht...



Doch, wer so einen Fluß absolviert hat, kann sicher sein, dass er später überall erfolgreich sein wird.
Wer an den "leichten" Gewässer lernt, verliert Zeit!

Du solltest weiter den Rhein besuchen und dich nicht schnell entmutigen lassen, wenn die Fische am Anfang nicht wie am Fliessband beissen.

Wie viel Gummis verlierst du eigentlich an einem Angeltag?

Grüße

Nenad


----------



## aqauwatch (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

fische im bereich koblenz. mit so schweren jigköüfen zieht ihr doch nur den gummi übern grund. hab auch schon im bereich spyer ludwigshafen so gefischt und hatte da auch keine probleme. 
irgendwas macht ihr falsch^^


----------



## weberei (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



Nenad.Ignjatov schrieb:


> Doch, wer so einen Fluß absolviert hat, kann sicher sein, dass er später überall erfolgreich sein wird.
> Wer an den "leichten" Gewässer lernt, verliert Zeit!
> 
> Du solltest weiter den Rhein besuchen und dich nicht schnell entmutigen lassen, wenn die Fische am Anfang nicht wie am Fliessband beissen.
> ...



Zum Glück bin ich ein Mensch, der nicht so schnell aufgiebt  Ja, hast wohl recht, wenn ich den Rhein erfolgreich beangle, kann ich sicher behaupten, angeln zu können. Was allerdings nicht heißt, jeden Tag einen Fisch zu fangen 

Ehm Abrisse hatte ich bisher einen, war 4x los, davon aber nur 1x auf Zander, sonst Rapfen... bei dem einen Mal auf Zander hatte ich allerdings 3 oder 4 Hänger, 1 Verlust, den Rest konnt ich zum Glück befreien  (an dem Tag insgesamt 3 1/2 Stunden geangelt)

weberei #h


----------



## Destrudo (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Huhu!

Nix da- der Rhein um Bonn/ Köln/ Leverkusen/ Düsseldorf/ Duisburg hat schon ordentlich Fließgeschwindigkeit. Da will durchaus mehr Gewicht an die Leine, als meinetwegen in Koblenz.


@weberei:

Der Askarishop ist doch auch nicht so weit weg von Dir und die 50%- Rabatt Regale sind immer einen Besuch wert.


----------



## aqauwatch (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

dann fisch mal schwer weiter (=


----------



## Anek20dot (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Hallo @ all. Man sollte den Gegebenheiten entsprechende Gewichte verwenden und sich nicht gegenseitig provozieren. Bei mir reicht das Spektrum von 7 g. (entlang der Buhne) bis 21 g. (Strömungskannte).

  @ weberei -- Die Gufis, aus dem Askarilink fangen auch ihre Fische|rolleyes


----------



## weberei (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Danke, ich werde bald mal zu Askari, wenn ich dazu Zeit habe.

Ich ahbe gestern bei Tommi bestellt, habe jetzt also erstmal einige GuFis 

Hier kann zu 

Ich danke euch für die hilfe!!!


----------



## Wallace666 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Gibt es die Cop Shads auch in 12cm? Oder nur 10 und 15cm?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Gibt es die Cop Shads auch in 12cm? Oder nur 10 und 15cm?


 
Hast ne PN


----------



## Wallace666 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Alles klar.


----------



## buzzypuster (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Moin! 

Gibt's aktuell irgendwo günstige und gute Gummis? Suche welche fürs Angeln auf Zander und Barsch.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne interessante Anlaufstelle für mich.

MfG Paul


----------



## jkc (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*

Hi, schau mal hier rein, da sind einige Möglichkeiten aufgezählt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=303482

Grüße JK


----------



## lute (1. März 2016)

*AW: fängige no-name Gummifische*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> 18 g bei no Action und Strömungskante, 15 g bei Action und Buhnenmitte, 21 g bei Action und Strömungskante



dem kann ich mich anschließen, habe ohne abweichung die selbe erfahrung gemacht. was die größe der köpfe angeht, meine 10cm köder laufen in der badewanner am 0/3er jig etwas besser als am 0/4.

die stinte von roy fisher sind auch nicht schlecht und recht günstig, allerdings über der preisvorstellung des ehemaligen themenstarters.
http://www.angel-domaene.de/roy-fishers-der-zander-gummifisch-12cm-5-stueck-greeny-tomato--19965.html


----------

